# 2015 North American Hitchgathering, California, July 13-18



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 9, 2015)

I just saw on Hitchwiki that the dates have been announced for the annual North American Hitchgathering. It takes place from July 13-18th along the south fork of the Yuba River near Nevada City, California. I pasted the following information from the Hitchwiki page:

*Past Hitchgathering Info Pages*
2014 North American Hitchgathering
North American Gathering 2012
North American Gathering 2011
North American hitchgathering 2010
European Gatherings

*What is a Hitchgathering?*
The hitchgathering is an annual meet up where hithchikers, rubber tramps, train hoppers and wanderers from all walks of life come together to share stories, have a good time, and learn. Everyone is welcome. We also aim to promote a better view of travelers and our presence to the public.

*When*
July 13th-18th

*Directions to Base Camp*
From Nevada City, California hitch (guaranteed easy hitch Iin this town) 8 miles north/west on highway 49 and get off at the bridge crossing the South Fork of the Yuba River. Hike/climb about 400 yards downstream (ANKLE BREAKING HIKE OVER BOULDERS OR THROUGH WATER) to arrive at camp where the giant log lays on the beach. BRING WATER.

*Discussion*
http://lists.freeactive.net/listinfo.cgi/hitch-na-freeactive.net

http://www.reddit.com/r/hitchhiking/comments/37m6aq/4th_annual_yuba_river_hitchgathering/


I'll definitely be there this year. Hopefully some more other people will show up from StP. @TheWindAndRain has gone in past years and is helping organize this year's event so maybe he can drop in with more info or answer questions.

Hope to see you at the Hitchgathering!


----------



## stormcrow (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to try to make it. Is it frowned on to not currently be travelling and go? I am currently not on the road, but this seems really fun, so I figured I'd stop by if I can. Also I think the wiki says it is in July not August.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 9, 2015)

Wish I could attend. Everyone be safe on the way to there and have a blast for me!


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll be arriving via BNSF from Denver to Cheyenne then UP west to Sparks right near Reno then hitch the rest of the way. See ya there.


----------



## Kal (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm headed that way.


----------



## Westy (Jun 16, 2015)

Too bad it wasn't closer to the U.S./CAN border to help make it a bit easier for the peeps of North America to get together. A more central location would be a worthy consideration I think.


----------



## thebends (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey I'm not too active here on STP but I'll be heading up to the gathering also.. there's a Facebook event page up at:  Please spread the world to any of your traveling mates around the area. 

And in response to @ymir up above, doesn't matter to me if you're currently traveling or not, I'd hope it would feel like a pretty inclusive event for all past/present/future travelers..


----------

